# Kung Fu by Chris Crudelli



## OzPaul (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi all,

If you have seen Mind, Body and Kick *** Moves you will be aware of who Chris is.  I just found this link on youtube for a new project he is working on and it looks the goods to me.  Have a look.






Regards, Paul


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks good I WILL see it all.

Besides, even though he is not the same guy the guy called grandmaster lee looks a little like the Bagua/Xingyi guy that scared the hell out of me with a look when I was in Beijing.


----------



## blindsage (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks good, but "the last living kung fu masters"?  Gimme a break.   Oh, and the iron palm guys....ggrrrooosssssss!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2013)

Good--glad to have more from him.


----------

